# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  For all the Maho Beach enthusiasts...a sad day is coming.

## xsmarten

KLM's B747 flight to St Maarten will soon bid the island farewell,...http://sintmaartenvacation.com/klms-...rten-farewell/

----------


## andynap

Well there are dozens of videos to keep the feeling alive.

----------


## stbartshopper

Might be quieter for all of the guests at the hotels near the airport there?

----------


## andynap

> Might be quieter for all of the guests at the hotels near the airport there?



There's still an airport. He's talking about the 747s over the beach. 
Plenty of air traffic since it's the gateway to the Caribbean.

----------


## andynap

https://www.facebook.com/Maho.Beach.Cam/

----------

